# Opinions on murray 824es



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi all,
Long time lurker first time poster.

I found a 2016 murray 824es for sale for 250. The guy says it was only used for one season. From the pics and his description, it seems to be in great shape. I can't really find any reviews on it so i need some opinions, please. 

I live in ottawa, Ontario and get approximately 80 inches of snow per year. I also live on a corner lot and get quite a high snow bank from the city plows. Do you think this will be ok for me?
Thanks for your time,
Ben


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I looked at the pictures of this machine. It's a lighter weight Murray model, lighter frame, smaller tires. The later Murray models may have been made by MTD or put together by MTD using a mix of Murray and MTD parts. I have almost the same model. I like it for one reason, it doesn't weigh much so it's easy to steer and drive and kinda of fun because of this. It's much less clunky then my 6+ other Murrays, (2) 5hp, (2) 8hp, 9hp, 10hp. Repeating, it's easier and less clunky to use than the smaller size 5hp! But lighter means the wheels slip easier in wet heavy snows.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

For the amount of snow you get in Ottawa, it's not big enough in my opinion,

By big, I mean engine size, I would recommend something with an engine size at least 10HP or 350CC, 

Be careful not to get confused between HP and torque numbers


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. You both have some good points. Maybe a set of chains would help with the slipping? I also feel it might be a bit small to deal with the end of driveway and plow stuff.

My wife and I went to home depot today and we saw a Toro power max 824oe. We both love it. It has some good weight to it and some big ties to help move it along. It's a bit more than what I want to spend but spending 250 now on something that may not work too well for our situation is a waste of money.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Any pictures of the $250 snowblower. Without a exact model number hard to tell much about it without seeing it or a model number


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopefully I'm allowed to do this but here is the direct link 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ben,
The blower looks like it hasn't seen much use. If the engine runs well and the drive system and augers function as they should, that is a fair price.
However it is a very light duty machine and with the amounts of snow the Ottawa area can get, I would spend a little more money and get a better, beefier machine with a larger engine (Toro, Ariens etc.)
Better to spend a little more now for a machine that will do the job no matter what size of storm you get and will last you for decades, hopefully.

Just my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like it is a decent size machine. yes those tiny tires don't get the greatest traction but they don't do that bad. usually really loose traction when you go too fast and start driving on snow instead of blowing it. i am not a fan of that style shoot control but it would likely beat shoveling. the price of it is also not too bad for a basic machine that appears to be in really good shape.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

you would be better off with something like this......









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





bigger and alot more powerful,

there is nothing more frusterating then an underpowered machine, for the snow you want to clear, GO BIG!!


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Ziggy65 said:


> Ben,
> The blower looks like it hasn't seen much use. If the engine runs well and the drive system and augers function as they should, that is a fair price.
> However it is a very light duty machine and with the amounts of snow the Ottawa area can get, I would spend a little more money and get a better, beefier machine with a larger engine (Toro, Ariens etc.)
> Better to spend a little more now for a machine that will do the job no matter what size of storm you get and will last you for decades, hopefully.
> ...


I appreciate your opinion. I kinda felt the same way. The price is right but if the machine can't deal with the amounts we get and more importantly, the nice sized banks the snow plow leaves, it's a waste of money in the end. I think I'll keep looking for a bit and if I can't find anything, I'll get the Toro powermax 824oe. It'll have a warranty and with proper maintenance, it should last a good while.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sure you've been inundated with info on the blowers and how to insure you get a good one. One more thing to think on is the auger and handlebar width. I bought a 10 HP 32" 3 stage which became the Searsasaurus many years ago. I bought it cause it was such a good deal, but one thing I hadn't thought about was all the doors and fences I'd have to deal with. The only way to get it out back into the alley to blow was take down the fence, or as I ultimately did which was change out the auger bucket for something narrower. I've built it up over the years to be the blower I wanted, but know it going in or it can cost you additional $$.


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> I'm sure you've been inundated with info on the blowers and how to insure you get a good one. One more thing to think on is the auger and handlebar width. I bought a 10 HP 32" 3 stage which became the Searsasaurus many years ago. I bought it cause it was such a good deal, but one thing I hadn't thought about was all the doors and fences I'd have to deal with. The only way to get it out back into the alley to blow was take down the fence, or as I ultimately did which was change out the auger bucket for something narrower. I've built it up over the years to be the blower I wanted, but know it going in or it can cost you additional $$.


I appreciate all the info I can get. Up until mid last winter, I had a 10.5 30 or 29 inch Mastercraft. It was wide. Almost too wide for our gate and between the house and cars. It was a hand me down but wasnt taken care of before I had it. It worked ok but it was very rusty. I hit a chunk of ice and bent the auger and bent the bucket outwards. I managed to get it somewhat going but then the electric starter burnt and the pull cord was already missing. So it was retired. 

To your point, I think 24 wide is the max i will get.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Ben said:


> To your point, I think 24 wide is the max i will get.


you should probably consider a 26" also if you come accross one but then again it depends on the size of your driveway. i went from a 20" to a 30" and then landed with a 26" machine. the 30" machine was just way too big and with how our driveway is if the neighbor parked too close to the center it was sometimes impossible to get it out without having to move 2 vehicles. i usually have 5 spots to do plus the neighbors 3 since it usually make snowblowing easier.


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

For anyone interested, I found a 5 year old craftsman, 27 inch 11.5 ft lbs, 250cc. Now my search begins for a single stage.

Thanks to everyone that took the time to reply or read


----------

